# Your other half



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Since we all here are are addicted to planted tanks, I thought it would be fun to find out what your husband, wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, fiance is addicted too.

My husband Tom is addicted to "Flight Simulator", a program that simulates flying a plane. He is also moderator on a couple of forums that are dedicated to this madness.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

MY girlfriend is a music (violin) major/dork going into her senior year as a music education major. She also has a wonderful voice (I say that unbiased also) and writes music, stuff in the same genre as Dar Williams and Ammie Mann.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

My wife is addicted to our children. She homeschool's our oldest (5 yr old reading at 7th grade level - go figure we have to home school) and will try with the rest, as well.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nothing in particular. She focuses on stuff that benefits the whole household ... unlike me.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

trenac said:


> Since we all here are are addicted to planted tanks, I thought it would be fun to find out what your husband, wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, fiance is addicted too.


My Girlfriend is a TV scriptwriter, she's busy writing her first full length feature script. It takes alot of her time which at times is good as she does'nt notice my continuous tinkering with the tanks


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

My wife is now addicted to World of Warcraft....so today I'll be ordering a new computer so we can both play....cause I am addicted too!


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

My wife is into tanks as well. As long as I figure out what and how much she does the doseing on her tank. She thinks I do a better job of planting and arangeing though so I end up doing all the aquascapeing.

Combine the fact that she would like a couple different tanks and I dream of a fish room and you have a multiple tank syndrome household in the makeing. The first place we had after we got married was about 500 square feet, and we had 4 fish tanks set up. Had one, or more, in every room except the closet sized bathroom.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great question Trena!

My other half is big into competition pistol shooting (and many other types of shooting), reloading, woodworking, gardening and wildlife. We both have quite a few different interests, so we keep ourselves well occupied.
In many cases, when I'm futzing in a tank, he's happily doing one of his hobbies. 

If only that darn job wouldn't interfere.... ;-)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very interesting guys... We have addicts in shooting, home schooling, writing, music, computer game and the best one planted tanks (He he) :razz: 

There's got to be more other halfs in this forum... Amuse me!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

My other half doesn't have anything that interests her so it makes me feel guilty when I do stuff that interests me.  

Tony, could I get a DNA sample from your wife? I'd like to engineer a retrovirus that would give mine the computer gaming gene. Thanks!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

My gf is really into fish tanks, mainly cichlids. She likes my planted tanks but likes her fish more!


----------

